# DOES ANYONE EVER HAVE FURRY DREAMS?



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 26, 2016)

Have you ever dreamed of Furries or that you were a Furry? I will begin by telling about a dream I had just a few days after "becoming" a furry, just six short months ago.
I dreamed I was in a post Apocalyptic world, where some calamity had wiped out most of humanity. I was running as fast as I could through smokey foggy woods with thick underbrush. I was dressed in full combat gear. I had many weapons. But something terrible was chasing me. I was delirious with fear. I kept looking behind me. I could hear something crashing through the woods not far behind me. I could feel the pain of branches whipping my face as I ran. On and on I ran. My breathing was rapid and ragged. It was cold because I could see my breath. And suddenly I burst through the underbrush into a vast clearing. I stop dead in my tracks. Through the smokey fog thickened air, I could see a huge wall made of huge tree truncks driven into the ground. It was probably a hundred feet away. And it had to be thirty feet tall. And there was a huge gate. But what I noticed the most out of all this, is that above the ten foot tall door, there was a huge black circle. And inside this circle was a huge white pawprint. And I hear a loud cry, an animal howl, like a wolf, from somewhere behind this wall. And one by one I start seeing heads pop up above the top of the wall. First two, then six, and ten, and now thirty heads peeking over the walls top. But these weren't the heads of people. There were Foxes, and Wolves, and Angel Dragons, and Sergals, and Ferrets, and Raccons! A ehole host of different animals represented! They were ALL FURRIES!!! I ran into the clearing. I fell to my knees. I dropped my rifle to the ground, and my machette. I raised my arms above my head, and with tears of joy and relief, screamed at the top of my lungs, "THANK YOU!!!!!!" 
This is when I woke up with a start. I was crying for real. It was a pretty deep experience, it was so surreal. I believe it was at that moment is when I realised that yes, I am a Furry.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 26, 2016)

Very interesting dream! I too had a few furry-related dreams the first few days after joining the community. Here's a quote from a very convenient document I typed the morning after. Just to clarify, Liam is my brother, Axis is my 'sona, and Mr. Poje is my English teacher.



Spoiler



I was walking down Willowick Drive one night. The sky was cloudy with that brownish (or greenish) color generally seen after a big storm, but the ground was dry.

  I was wearing a deer fursuit (I swear, since I became a furry, the few dreams I had were always furry-related in some way), which without context, I knew was one of Axis. I turned onto a nearby street and found Liam and some other guy in a deer fursuit walking in the opposite direction, while Liam was recording him. The other deer appeared to be @NunavutTuktu, which would make sense since I began following him on Twitter only two days ago.

  Upon seeing the two, I immediately picked up my pace to catch up with them. Liam was recording Nunavut from the front, so I thought I would sneak up and try to pop my head into the shot. As I drew near them, Liam went around and was now recording the back of him. It didn't look like he directly noticed me, but he flipped me off, so I assumed he wanted me to leave them alone. However he subsequently gestured for me to continue following them.

  The dream suddenly switched to a classroom that looked a bit like Mr. Poje's room. The lights were off, but there was plenty of natural light from the windows. Nunavut and I were there, still fully suited up - and sharing the same seat, oddly enough. We were looking at a test placed on our table. I picked it up to get a better look, and saw that one of the questions on the paper mentioned something about us both being the same breed of deer. It was obvious he wasn't a Chital, but I was really surprised and asked if he was. Then I woke up.

  Looking back, I realize that this was a semi-lucid dream. In every other lucid dream I had, I would always instinctively wake myself up - I suppose knowing that it's all a dream can be a bit jarring. However this dream I stayed in for as long as I could before drifting back into consciousness.

  Perhaps it's because I had a fursuit in it.


  Yeah, it's definitely that.


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 26, 2016)

Interesting. Never had one as far as I can think. Would be awesome!


----------



## Jarren (Nov 26, 2016)

Never anything quite so dramatic, but I've had flying dreams and dreams of being something... other than human. That said, those are far from specific and certainly not anything "normal" people wouldn't experience.


----------



## Mobius (Nov 26, 2016)

I did have that one dream in which I spent the entire time petting cute doggos. I guess that sorta counts?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2016)

I have the occasional dream where I am a Furry. Also a Furry with a very strong physique and abilities/reflexes in universes of series/movies I've watched over the years.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Lmao!!Hello Larry!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lmao!!Hello Larry!!





Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


That was my exact expression when he relayed the dream to me the next morn. Not gonna lie. It had only been a week or so since we even found furries. I was a little wigged out, to say the least.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 26, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> That was my exact expression when he relayed the dream to me the next morn. Not gonna lie. It had only been a week or so since we even found furries. I was a little wigged out, to say the least.


You're just mean.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This is when I woke up with a start. I was crying for real. It was a pretty deep experience, it was so surreal. I believe it was at that moment is when I realised that yes, I am a Furry.










little.....little dramatic there. Not gonna lie.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're just mean.


I'm not mean. Just being real, babe. You've always had vivid dreams, so adding furries to the mix shouldn't be that crazy. I love you anyways!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> little.....little dramatic there. Not gonna lie.


It was rather dramatic to me at the time, too. And all I get is jokes.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It was rather dramatic to me at the time, too. And all I get is jokes.


You're the one who started this thread.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 26, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You're the one who started this thread.


Yeah. And I was just curious if anyone else had any furry related dreams and if they would share them.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 26, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. And I was just curious if anyone else had any furry related dreams and if they would share them.


I know. You & your curiosity. It's curiouser & curiouser. 

I love you!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 26, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I know. You & your curiosity. It's curiouser & curiouser.
> 
> I love you!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 26, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I know. You & your curiosity. It's curiouser & curiouser.
> 
> I love you!!


I LOVE YOU


----------



## Caecus (Nov 26, 2016)

I saw "furry" dreams years before I realized I was a furry. I rarely ever see dreams and they never make *any* sense.


----------



## Elf-cat (Nov 26, 2016)

I had a short dream. I became a anthropomorphic cat exactly like my fursona and started to growl and hiss at rats in my room. When I attacked them, they disappeared. Then I woke up and realized  I was sleep walking in my partial assembled fursuit. I took it off and went back to bed and slept the rest of the night.


----------



## Epistates (Nov 26, 2016)

Notwithstanding my wishes for anthro dreams often, I had never dreamed of one. I sometimes might dream regular animal from afar off portending lessons on virtues I should expect to learn in life. This month, there was a red panda holding a bamboo stick while it was perched in a tree. It meant I would be pacific (him), yet unshakable (bamboo) towards my relatives at Thanksgiving through some would be trying.


----------



## Karatine (Nov 26, 2016)

I remember after a long day of playing Skryim, I dreamed about being my character who was a Khajiit (basically an anthro cat). I was running away from soldiers in a large palace. I could also use the shouts like unrelenting force to sweep away oncoming soldiers and whirlwind sprint to move very fast. It was a lot of fun. I haven't had a dream like it since, though.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> little.....little dramatic there. Not gonna lie.


You're not really yourself when you're in a subconscious state. I openly express emotion less than that of a brick, but occasionally I'll wake up with tears in my eyes, or punching a wall.

Hell, I once had a completely normal, boring dream, but the next morning my brother said I walked to his bed and asked him "Why is that thing spotted?". The subconscious mind is a strange world.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 26, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I openly express emotion less than that of a brick, but occasionally I'll wake up with tears in my eyes, or punching a wall.
> 
> Hell, I once had a completely normal, boring dream, but the next morning my brother said I walked to his bed and asked him "Why is that thing spotted?". The subconscious mind is a strange world.











Sorry, but I fuckin had to. xD


----------



## Pawniard (Nov 26, 2016)

Lol. I've had one which was really weird but.. Yeah.. I occasionally have a furry dream. Remember every detail of it too.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 26, 2016)

Pawniard said:


> Remember every detail of it too.


Wanna prove that?


----------



## Pawniard (Nov 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wanna prove that?



Do I have a reason to? lol


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 26, 2016)

Pawniard said:


> Do I have a reason to? lol


Yeah. It sounds like a bunch of bullshit.
Every detail? You remember every single detail of a dream?


----------



## Pawniard (Nov 26, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Yeah. It sounds like a bunch of bullshit.
> Every detail? You remember every single detail of a dream?



It was so toxic. Made me wake up and rethink my life. You're right, maybe not every single detail but most of them.






Cheers.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 26, 2016)

Pawniard said:


> You're right, maybe not every single detail but most of them.


More like none of them, but k den.


----------



## Artruya (Nov 26, 2016)

I had a very short dream, shortly after becoming a furry. i was in a fursuit, hanging out with a few mates who were also fursuiting. i was involved in some sort of shenanigans, and was chasing one of the furries trying to put my Deamau5 hat on his head. i was too clumbsy and we were both having giggle-fits so i don't think it worked out too well. only crazy part of the dream is that i must have gotten up during the dream and grabbed my Deadmau5 hat from my hat rack, because it was in the bed when i woke up!


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 27, 2016)

I dreamed I was lifted up into the sky by this large bird with bright blue fur, white pot-belly, long black hair with gold tips, a silver star necklace, bright yellow beak, long black and brown legs with black talons and silver nails. When the wings opened you can see all the colors of the rainbow in a translucent pattern that shimmered in the sunlight. When this bird  looked down at me, the bushy white eyebrows told a story of their own that in that moment we were connected. This large bird was wearing a black jacket with all the basic element symbols of the earth in a circular pattern (Earth, Fire, Wind, and Water). In this dream I was wearing only a bright blue robe the same as the birds' fur color and as I looked down I could see the Earth become further and further away, as I looked up to the side of the bird I could see various planets and a bright yellow sun. I looked at the sun for several seconds until the bird carried me all the way into it. I looked around and all I could see was a bright yellow space, I got scared because the bird was gone and then I woke up and this event will always stick with me because then I realized that birds can be awesome and free (Except for Eagles which are mean to poor ducks lol). =3

I had many more after that as well. Like having a Wolf companion as we walked down an unfamiliar alley, A time where I saw a panther grow and shrink in size as his human was telling me not to practice the occult, a time where I and my friend were dressing up in fur-suits as they arrived at the door even though he isn't a furry (that I know of anyway *shifty-eyes)* and I don't own a fur-suit irl, and another time I was break-dancing with whole bunch of large cats (that one was the weirdest lol).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

Starbeak said:


> I dreamed I was lifted up into the sky by this large bird with bright blue fur, white pot-belly, long black hair with gold tips, a silver star necklace, bright yellow beak, long black and brown legs with black talons and silver nails. When the wings opened you can see all the colors of the rainbow in a translucent pattern that shimmered in the sunlight. When this bird  looked down at me, the bushy white eyebrows told a story of their own that in that moment we were connected. This large bird was wearing a black jacket with all the basic element symbols of the earth in a circular pattern (Earth, Fire, Wind, and Water). In this dream I was wearing only a bright blue robe the same as the birds' fur color and as I looked down I could see the Earth become further and further away, as I looked up to the side of the bird I could see various planets and a bright yellow sun. I looked at the sun for several seconds until the bird carried me all the way into it. I looked around and all I could see was a bright yellow space, I got scared because the bird was gone and then I woke up and this event will always stick with me because then I realized that birds can be awesome and free (Except for Eagles which are mean to poor ducks lol). =3
> 
> I had many more after that as well. Like having a Wolf companion as we walked down an unfamiliar alley, A time where I saw a panther grow and shrink in size as his human was telling me not to practice the occult, a time where I and my friend were dressing up in fur-suits as they arrived at the door even though he isn't a furry (that I know of anyway *shifty-eyes)* and I don't own a fur-suit irl, and another time I was break-dancing with whole bunch of large cats (that one was the weirdest lol).


Now THIS sounds cool!


----------



## ArtVulpine (Nov 27, 2016)

I recently had a strange furry dream. I was awake at 3:00 AM (I know because of the clock radio in the dream bedroom). I was in a bedroom, but different, like I was living in a different apartment. I was staring out a window and one of my furry friends called out to me from the street below. Without giving it a second thought I left the apartment and met him and some other furry friends outside. Then the dream ended.


----------



## ShadowDemon626 (Nov 29, 2016)

That must have been one heck of a dream, tho I do have rather vivid dreams like that I honestly can't remember or recall a furry dream. Yet at least. But my sleep pattern hasn't been the greatest either.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 29, 2016)

Nope never. My dreams consists of random worlds where fuckol makes sense.


----------



## тσσтн тнє ѕєяgαℓ (Nov 29, 2016)

I have furry dreams sometimes, thou sometimes I don't. It's hard to remember. If only I was able to master Lucid dreaming I choose my dreams. Furry are awesome. :>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

тσσтн тнє ѕєяgαℓ said:


> I have furry dreams sometimes, thou sometimes I don't. It's hard to remember. If only I was able to master Lucid dreaming I choose my dreams. Furry are awesome. :>


Yes, Furries are PAWSOME!!!!


----------



## тσσтн тнє ѕєяgαℓ (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes, Furries are PAWSOME!!!!


myes. I love the pun. hahaha. :> ♥


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

тσσтн тнє ѕєяgαℓ said:


> myes. I love the pun. hahaha. :> ♥


I love watching Furry Vines on youtube, and Furry art music videos. A great deal of the art is phenominal. And it has turned me on to other music artist I didn't know about.


----------



## тσσтн тнє ѕєяgαℓ (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I love watching Furry Vines on youtube, and Furry art music videos. A great deal of the art is phenominal. And it has turned me on to other music artist I didn't know about.


That is great! One of my favorite furry animated music videos is by VivziePop. I love all her stuff.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 30, 2016)

Nope. But a few times I did turn into a werevarmint and kill a bigger monster that was chasing people around and killing them.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 1, 2016)

I usually have dreams about things I haven't thought of or done in a while, or would like to do in the future. I have had a dream where a furry character would be present but briefly and with no rhyme or reason. Thank god I don't have full on dreams that are furry considering the shit I've seen and don't want to see again.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

Well, the last thing I did before bed last night was work on my new fursona. then i had a dream that i bought a partial and put it on for the first time at a small convention . i was having lots of fun just hanging out with all the fursuiters and goofing around.

Woke up wondering if I'm already in too deep


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Well, the last thing I did before bed last night was work on my new fursona. then i had a dream that i bought a partial and put it on for the first time at a small convention . i was having lots of fun just hanging out with all the fursuiters and goofing around.
> 
> Woke up wondering if I'm already in too deep



If you weren't gliding when you woke up, you're not in too deep  . But more seriously, when I work hard/spend time on something, I usually end up finding it in my dreams. Dreamed of my fursona once but it was just hanging around in a completely random dream.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> If you weren't gliding when you woke up, you're not in too deep  .


Lmao! okay cool.


Sarachaga said:


> But more seriously, when I work hard/spend time on something, I usually end up finding it in my dreams. Dreamed of my fursona once but it was just hanging around in a completely random dream.


Lol your fursonsa just kinda popped in to say hello.
That's cool that it was your fursona specifically. my partial from my dream was just a generic looking all white something, not even sure on the species lol


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 8, 2016)

I never dream about furries, Then again my dreams are amazingly boring. I legit dream about being on my PC using the internet xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Well, the last thing I did before bed last night was work on my new fursona. then i had a dream that i bought a partial and put it on for the first time at a small convention . i was having lots of fun just hanging out with all the fursuiters and goofing around.
> 
> Woke up wondering if I'm already in too deep


Probably in too deep. I know me and bhutrflai are. It's too late for us. We're hopelessly lost in the fandom.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I never dream about furries, Then again my dreams are amazingly boring. I legit dream about being on my PC using the internet xD


Your dreams are uniquely ordinary lol. I've never heard of someone dreaming like that XD


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Probably in too deep.


Ugghh don't tell me that, I'm still in denial!


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know me and bhutrflai are. It's too late for us. We're hopelessly lost in the fandom.


I think being lost is how you get INTO the fandom . It sure was for me. Then you get even more lost once you're in. Hopeless is right .


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

This night I dreamt about a giant talking crab who wanted to hire me for a random job. Does that count as a furry dream  ?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> This night I dreamt about a giant talking crab who wanted to hire me for a random job. Does that count as a furry dream  ?


Sure. Why not?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sure. Why not?


If this counts it means I have furry dreams almost every night as weirdly the giant talking crab is  like a recurring dream character for me .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> If this counts it means I have furry dreams almost every night as weirdly the giant talking crab is  like a recurring dream character for me .


Crabs!!! So tasty!!


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> This night I dreamt about a giant talking crab who wanted to hire me for a random job. Does that count as a furry dream  ?


There are scalies, so I say sure.
Was the job offer for a job at the Krusty Krab? jw


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Was the job offer for a job at the Krusty Krab? jw


Don't forget to take your Handy Dandy Spatula, with 3 speeds & port & starboard attachments!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Crabs!!! So tasty!!


I ate crab yesterday. Maybe I'm dreaming of what I'm eating. Maybe the crab was trying to stop me from eating his kind .



Artruya said:


> There are scalies, so I say sure.
> Was the job offer for a job at the Krusty Krab? jw



Sadly no, it was a much more boring job . Actually I didn't what the job was, but it seemed  very boring (Dream Logic yay!)


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Don't forget to take your Handy Dandy Spatula, with 3 speeds & port & starboard attachments!


Bahahaha props for being able to recall that


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Bahahaha props for being able to recall that


Our kids grew up watching Sponge Bob. So we watched too. That anchovy episode has got to be our favorite.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Maybe the crab was trying to stop me from eating his kind .


Crab: "I am now going to assault your mind with subliminal messages!"


Spongebob quotes ftw.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Bahahaha props for being able to recall that


That was the pilot episode. 

With the...anchovies. 

Can you smell it, Mr Squidward? It's the smelly smell. The smelly smell that smells...smelly. *eye twitch (sucking sound & all)*


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

We quote that crap all the time. We love spongebob!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 8, 2016)

I did once, woke up in a cold sweat.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Artruya (Dec 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


>


Lol! I forgot about that scene! I might have to go back and watch the episode. My recollection of them is getting fuzzy.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Our kids grew up watching Sponge Bob. So we watched too. That anchovy episode has got to be our favorite.


I feel like of all shows, Spongebob is one of the good ones for kids and adults both. Good call .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Lol! I forgot about that scene! I might have to go back and watch the episode. My recollection of them is getting fuzzy.
> 
> I feel like of all shows, Spongebob is one of the good ones for kids and adults both. Good call .


It is a funny show. Sometimes a bit ludicrous, but most of the time funny as hell. Like Sponge Bob getting his drivers license. Classic!


----------



## Artruya (Dec 9, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I did once, woke up in a cold sweat.


You have my attention . Do you care to share more?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Lol! I forgot about that scene! I might have to go back and watch the episode. My recollection of them is getting fuzzy.
> 
> I feel like of all shows, Spongebob is one of the good ones for kids and adults both. Good call .


When our kids would watch it, we would be cracking up while listening in. And we usually got drawn in so we were chilling on the couch watching it too. It actually had some good parts, not just goofy.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 9, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I never dream about furries, Then again my dreams are amazingly boring. I legit dream about being on my PC using the internet xD



Last dream I had I was at work answering phone calls for a department I had no idea how to answer phone calls for. 

If only I could lucid dream and drop a dragon in there..


----------



## Caecus (Dec 9, 2016)

I have seen dreams about drawing furries lol.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

I have had a few but they are usually negative since i usually dream about work #ImightBeStressedOut


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

I lucid dream about being a dog, if that counts.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I lucid dream about being a dog, if that counts.


That counts.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That counts.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That counts.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That counts.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That counts.


Yeeeeeeey.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 10, 2016)

I had a dream about being a pilot but life told me no =/


----------



## real time strategist (Dec 11, 2016)

I have had furry dreams but they weren't that interesting, but last night I woke up at 2 A.M. (ish) and my brain interprets my fan moving to a dude in fursuit jumping through my window on my bed and then dancing

The first thing I do? try and get his attention instead of realizing someone is in my house, so for 5 minutes I am just saying "hello?" over and over again until enough of my brain wakes up to realize its just my fan blowing

The amount of face palming and cringing after that was... over 9000


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

real time strategist said:


> I have had furry dreams but they weren't that interesting, but last night I woke up at 2 A.M. (ish) and my brain interprets my fan moving to a dude in fursuit jumping through my window on my bed and then dancing
> 
> The first thing I do? try and get his attention instead of realizing someone is in my house, so for 5 minutes I am just saying "hello?" over and over again until enough of my brain wakes up to realize its just my fan blowing
> 
> The amount of face palming and cringing after that was... over 9000


Wow! Too many Furry Vines!(not really  )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I had a dream about being a pilot but life told me no =/


Same here.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> I have had a few but they are usually negative since i usually dream about work #ImightBeStressedOut


Okami has had work dreams. They suck. Neither of us got much sleep those nights.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 13, 2016)

I've had multiple dreams about becoming a dragon. It involved living alone in a small apartment from fear of how I would be treated IRL, and government experimentation and stuff that would probably be a good novel.


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes. Dreams inspired the creation of a book, published. The story is still growing. Paperback for book one is again close to publishing. After several starts and financial pitfalls. I decided to take the Book One e-book, which admittedly went public a bit early, and polish it further before going to paper. Two more books to come after that. A spin-off has also begun to take shape. No ETA on those yet. This author still works full time at another job.


----------



## Storok (Dec 13, 2016)

there was a day when I still had dreams... And what now? Its all ruined by furries... Why... Why... Why... Tell me!

Actually I never have furreh dreams I only dream weird Shit like being trapped in the gaps of our stairs or some other crap...
like...
I am to tall to see what's in the fridge


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

I have been having a lot of furry dreams lately.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 1, 2017)

I've gone so far as to have animals speak to me in dreams, but nothing as complex as, say, Rocket Raccoon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I've gone so far as to have animals speak to me in dreams, but nothing as complex as, say, Rocket Raccoon.


Honestly, some of them have been crazy, but most just seem to be me and bhutrflai doing things around the house like chores, or us getting ready to run out the door for work, but we're our fursonas. Some seem real, as if we're wearing fursuits, but they're not fursuits, and others are anime, like we're cartoons.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Honestly, some of them have been crazy, but most just seem to be me and bhutrflai doing things around the house like chores, or us getting ready to run out the door for work, but we're our fursonas. Some seem real, as if we're wearing fursuits, but they're not fursuits, and others are anime, like we're cartoons.


That's pretty interesting.
Would I be correct to assume that your furry-ness takes a pretty large portion of your real life, then?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> That's pretty interesting.
> Would I be correct to assume that your furry-ness takes a pretty large portion of your real life, then?


No. It really doesn't. But we are very open about it at home.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 1, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No. It really doesn't. But we are very open about it at home.


That makes it even more curious, then.
I was under the impression that dreams tend to mirror the most common nuances in one's life, even if that mirror is rather shattered.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 1, 2017)

I had a furry dream once, I went To a con but for some reason it was held in what seemed to be a doctors office, apart from that I don't usually dream about fur stuff, usually I dream about being in derelict warehouses or accidentally stabbing my self with used herion syringes


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 1, 2017)

stimpy said:


> accidentally


With a thousand quotation marks

jk


----------



## Zipline (Jan 1, 2017)

I dream of Larry... ^_^
Other than that I have normal catdog dreams. Sometimes I am a dog wandering about a field and other times I am a cat finding a mate.
If i have a human dream for some reason it is usually very scary and i only get about 3~ hours of sleep.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

stimpy said:


> I had a furry dream once, I went To a con but for some reason it was held in what seemed to be a doctors office, apart from that I don't usually dream about fur stuff, usually I dream about being in derelict warehouses or accidentally stabbing my self with used herion syringes


Been watching too many Saw movies.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 1, 2017)

I had a few dreams. One that I can kinda remember was; 

It was kinda dark. Maybe foggy. But in a small light I saw a white fox. 
And it was staring at me and it wanted me to follow it. So I followed it through the woods, but I did notice something a little different. My height from view was a lot smaller then normal like I was more closer to the ground for some reason. 
The white fox lead me to this pond and looked at it and back at me and at the pond again. So I walked up to the pond and I was a solid black fox. My reflection staring back at me. The white fox mumbled something but I couldnt make it out. But then I woke up. 
Thats pretty much I remember of that dream. Not sure if it counts as furry dream?


----------



## Storok (Jan 1, 2017)

lol I wish i would still dream... like 3 years ago I had so many dreams I still can remember but somehow I cant remember any dreams anymore also there were dreams wich I could controll...
Maybe because I dont need Dreams anymore lol. But if I ever get one of those dreams again I will try to make it furry lol. Fingers crossed... 
But honestly then I have the question why should I make it furry anyways?
The whole fandom is so fucked up i better make it JDM or something that is less cringe...


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 9, 2017)

This is one i had recently, I quickly jotted it down after i awoke and its not edited. I wouldnt call it furry but whatever close in concept.

Started with Victorian era architecture, very Gothic. Middle of the night with a low hanging moon and looming fire in the far back southern side of what is now a dilapidated city. I followed a cobblestone road in a third person view, this scene panned from my boots stepping forward, pulling back and upwards now framing my entire back. The era became more apparent after showing my wardrobe. That being a trench coat with gold buttons and tassles, a steam releasing backpack with a pump leading from it to my rifle. The rifle sharing the same asthetic as my coat, it operated off steam and was rigirously designed. Continuing forward the street became littered with bodies of dead animal. Taking a second to access the scene i knealt down smearing my hand through the blood. Shifting my attention to the bridge in front of me with water running below i realized i was closing in on my objective. To my right lied a destroyed wagon, with the debris of a fence and firescape. A horse impaled on the broken cast iron fence held my attention before peering into the lower level of the road with a fire escape across from me. I leapt on to it, holding my balance as it shifted and made my way down into the alley. Landing on a side of the destroyed wagon woth another dead horse suspending it above the ground. The horse was... burnt alongside a wide array of animals all seemingly void of life. Stepping forward the wagon teetered to the ground awaking a hairless burnt mut. It let out a pained squeal before gnawing on my left arm. I held it still, resisting, and apologizing. It's bite grew harder, when the wagon beneath me rocked, turning to face the origin a humanoid figure silhouetted a fire in the alley. It held a staff and spoke an unknown language, sounding almost demonic. Hitting the staff against the ground matching his final stanza a roar heard from miles pierced the silent night sky. (Similar to the sound of the boars in princess mononoke) the surronding animals rose with a war torn appearance. The one with the staff was the leader and he spoke asking "Are you with us, or them?" (Humans or animals) I knealed before them and answered respectfully "You! I apologize for what my kind has done and i will fight alongside you to redeem myself. Down with the humans!" The elder began hissing and hammered his staff into the ground kickstarting a warchant. "Down with humans!" The chanted as drums began banging, we marched forward. I lead the battalion knowing the locations and chokepoints of the remaining human army. Embers and smoke pervaded the air during our advance. From here on scattered glimpses of what happened in a manner of flashes. Flashes of mowing down human soldiers, trampling over bodies of comrades and slain humans. Ending with rifle Flashes illuminating pitch darkness, and a large boom leaving nothing pictured but a bright light.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 10, 2017)

I'd never had any dreams in a while.
They usually happen rarely.


And all the Rare Dreams are nightmares or something very weird.


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 23, 2017)

I wish. 
I only ever had one and it didn't contain sexy male anthros.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jan 23, 2017)

1st of all:

omg, okami, yours and bhturflai's conversation on page 1 was hilarious, i needed that today xD

2nd:

Most of a "furry" dream for me is just having literally every character being anthropomorphic 
kek


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Jan 23, 2017)

I kinda had one.  It was of one of my andorlos characters, actually is how I came up with them.  I approached him in a field under a tree, while he sat, peeling some odd looking plant.  He looked up at me a bit confused, asking why kids were trying to feed him these things (pointing at apples).


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 23, 2017)

RandomNinja11 said:


> 1st of all:
> 
> omg, okami, yours and bhturflai's conversation on page 1 was hilarious, i needed that today xD


You're very welcome!


----------



## Ethan04 (Feb 25, 2019)

I did have one dream where me and my fursona were sitting together. We had talked about all sorts of stuff, ranging from our personal lives, laughing, venting, and so on. It was something I had never felt before, an emotion that swept over me like a breeze once I had woken up from the amazing dream. It felt as if I had met someone who I had thought existed but in all aspect had not. It was a dream that I was seemingly never forget to this day. I only been in this fandom for at least nine months now but I have became emotionally attached to my own fursona from a lucid dream.


----------



## Tyno (Feb 25, 2019)

Ethan04 said:


> I did have one dream where me and my fursona were sitting together. We had talked about all sorts of stuff, ranging from our personal lives, laughing, venting, and so on. It was something I had never felt before, an emotion that swept over me like a breeze once I had woken up from the amazing dream. It felt as if I had met someone who I had thought existed but in all aspect had not. It was a dream that I was seemingly never forget to this day. I only been in this fandom for at least nine months now but I have became emotionally attached to my own fursona from a lucid dream.


uhh this thread has been dead for about 2 years...


----------

